# Temporary construction trailer



## fiddler (Jun 7, 2012)

For a temporary construction ofc. trailer that comes supplied with steel stairs would you require the stairs to be 100% compliant.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

It what regards?  Grated treads, riser and landings?  no handrail?  Non 7/11?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2012)

Regarding ADA, access not required, if sales are not being done there.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with Mark, ADA is not required.  It might be a stretch, but IBC 2006, Section 3103, addresses temporary structures (< 180 days) and Section 3103.4 requires MOE comply with Chapter 10 with a maximum travel distance of 100 feet.


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 7, 2012)

It would be a stretch, a temporary is a tent or other membrane structure. As for your question to the stairs I would not, sometimes that job trailer may be moved a couple of times. I would just make sure they are safe to up and down.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

We do not permit or regulate trailers on construction sites.

The steps leading to and from the trailers are what they are


----------



## GBrackins (Jun 7, 2012)

SECTION 3103 TEMPORARY STRUCTURES

3103.1 General.

The provisions of this section shall apply to structures erected for a period of less than 180 days. Tents and other membrane structures erected for a period of less than 180 days shall comply with the International Fire Code. Those erected for a longer period of time shall comply with applicable sections of this code.

I read it that any structure erected for a period of less than 180 days is temporary .... should that temporary structure be a tent or membrane structure then it must also comply with the IFC.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 7, 2012)

the question goes to rise and run and open risers. Let's face it you level up a trailer , then set down a a prebuilt steel stairway what's the odds of tha bottom tread being within 3/8". Not to mention I don't think I've ever seen a set of steel trailer stairs with closed risers. Although the closed risers could be a moot point depending on the total rise.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 7, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We do not permit or regulate trailers on construction sites. The steps leading to and from the trailers are what they are


We don't either, as a departmental policy.  If the structure will be used for sales, then we kick Chapters 10 & 11 in.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 7, 2012)

The stairs have to meet OSHA, but that's somebody else's headache.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2012)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> The stairs have to meet OSHA, but that's somebody else's headache.


I agree Paul


----------



## High Desert (Jun 7, 2012)

You have contractors crawling all over partially built and unbraced structures. I wouldn't worry about the rise and run of the stairs. If they can get up and down a ladder, I'm sure the job shack stairs are not much of a challenge or safety hazard. We don't even look at them.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't care about the job trailer, only care about the temp power panel they install.

Rest is up to OSHA


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 7, 2012)

High Desert said:
			
		

> You have contractors crawling all over partially built and unbraced structures. I wouldn't worry about the rise and run of the stairs. If they can get up and down a ladder, I'm sure the job shack stairs are not much of a challenge or safety hazard. We don't even look at them.


The job trailers I visit are usually attended by Developers, RDP's, Code Officials, Business CEO's and Contractor's..and in short all site visitors must report to Job Trailer.  Only about one third of those at the monthly meetings are adept at, or capable of, climbing up and over partially built and unbraced structures.  While I agree with others, it is primarily an OSHA concern, there is a point to discussing a threshold at which point a minimum standard could or should be considered.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> The job trailers I visit are usually attended by Developers, RDP's, Code Officials, Business CEO's and Contractor's..and in short all site visitors must report to Job Trailer.  Only about one third of those at the monthly meetings are adept at, or capable of, climbing up and over partially built and unbraced structures.  While I agree with others, it is primarily an OSHA concern, there is a point to discussing a threshold at which point a minimum standard could or should be considered.


But not the public


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 7, 2012)

Since when is public safety and code compliant accessibility and exiting only a concern if the public is involved.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

When the codes says it is

The code exempts construction trailers from accessibility issues

1103.2.6 Construction sites.

Structures, sites and equipment directly associated with the actual processes of construction including, but not limited to, scaffolding, bridging, materials hoists, materials storage or construction trailers are not required to be accessible .

Last I checked trailers and their setups do not fall under the scope of the IBC.


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think I said anything about barrier free accessibilty


----------



## kilitact (Jun 8, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> The job trailers I visit are usually attended by Developers, RDP's, Code Officials, Business CEO's and Contractor's..and in short all site visitors must report to Job Trailer.  Only about one third of those at the monthly meetings are adept at, or capable of, climbing up and over partially built and unbraced structures.  While I agree with others, it is primarily an OSHA concern, there is a point to discussing a threshold at which point a minimum standard could or should be considered.


I agree, an office trailer is not what I would consider has a job shack. Office would be a work area, are you going to say that the draftperson can't attend an office meeting because of a diability?


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 9, 2012)

I consider the stairs part of the MOE but accessibility not required as per mtlogcabin.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 9, 2012)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> I consider the stairs part of the MOE but accessibility not required as per mtlogcabin.


Accessibility in/to construction trailers not required as per DOJ.....


----------



## ICE (Jun 9, 2012)

> For a temporary construction ofc. trailer that comes supplied with steel stairs would you require the stairs to be 100% compliant.


There are no requirements.....not even a permit.

This one didn't come with a set of stairs.  They can call this done.







This belongs to Cal-Trans or perhaps a contractor to Cal-Trans.  It's nothing to get excited about.  It is at a staging area for highway work and could be there for years.  By the looks of it, it's been sitting somewhere else for years.  These are so "temporary" that they aren't tied down.






Plug and play they are.






Before I approved the temp power, this was changed up to put the panel on the other side of the drainage channel.

The temp power run is 6 to 7 hundred feet and much of it runs through a drainage tunnel which makes it easy pickings.  Considering where it is, security would be a must.  Forget about the temp power, the trailer would be gone.  Hell it's on wheels.


----------

